# Stem plant with red underside?



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I nabbed this from my parents' tank before the low light killed it - not sure what it is, growing slowly but surely in my tank.

Top view (plant on the right, next to the cardinal plant)









Bottom view showing reddish underside:









Anybody know what this is? I can't seem to find anything similar in the PlantFinder.


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

Ludwigia repens


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

H2OAggie said:


> Ludwigia repens


+1 to that.

More info:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=26


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, you guys! I never would have realized that photo was of the same kind of plant as my little green stem. :lol:


----------

